# Oct 2003 Systema seminars in NC & SC with Dean Stewart



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2003)

Systema seminars in NC & SC with Dean Stewart   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Systema basics 
Featuring Dean Stewart 
Time & date: Saturday, December 6th from 1- 5PM 
Location: 
Triangle Aikido Club 
Choshinkan Dojo 
4603- G Hillsborough Rd 
Durham NC 
Local contact person - Gil Fitts, 919 949 5192 
Cost: $25 

Systema basics 
Featuring Dean Stewart 
Date: October 24& 25 
Location: TBA 
Cost: $50 
Charleston, SC 
Local contact person  Mike Culnon 843-343-2072 

Systema all aspects 
Featuring Dean Stewart 
Date: October 18th 
Times: 10am to 5 pm 
Cost: $25door/$35 day (Lunch included) 
Location Shochoh Martial Arts 
15905 Brookway Dr Suite#4210 
Huntersville, NC 28078 
Contact Dean at 704-895-1070 
Directions: www.systema-nc.com


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Systema all aspects
> Featuring Dean Stewart
> Date: October 18th
> *



That's today! I hope we will get a review!


----------

